# My Kindle is frozen!



## mysterylover (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi, my Kindle 3 is frozen on one of the screensavers. When I try the power switch nothing happens I can't get to the home page; and when I hook to the charging cable the indicater light does not come on. Does anyone know how to fix this?


Thanks,

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mysterylover,

Have you tried resetting it?

From the FAQ:



Linjeakel said:


> *Help, My Kindle is Frozen! Will a 'soft' or 'hard' restart fix it? What's the difference?*
> 
> Don't panic! It's not uncommon for a Kindle to freeze and it doesn't necessarily mean anything drastic has happened. Restarting the Kindle by doing a 'soft' or 'hard' reset usually solves the problem.
> 
> ...


Betsy


----------



## mysterylover (Jan 16, 2010)

I had to do the hard reset and it worked, thanks so much!


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Unfortunately your troubles are not over.  If it happened once it can happen again so it would be a excellent precaution to figure out why this happended in the first place.


----------



## Annim05 (Jan 8, 2012)

My Kindle has frozen 3 times now in 2 days.  I don't know whats causing it should I exchange it for a new one?  I have a 90 return policy through the store it was purchased at.


----------



## Annim05 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes.  I had to do a hard restart each time this has happened because it would not respond to anything else I did.  How do I figure out what is causing the problem?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

If you've only had it for a few days then yes, I would get it swapped straight away.

If you've had it for a while and it has only just started freezing then it might be worth thinking about what might have changed to cause the problem - for instance, did it start after you downloaded a new book? This may be a sign of an indexing problem. To check this, search for a nonsense word (xgdfehxsa or something like that). If the search results show there are unindexed books, try again in a few hours. If it still shows unindexed books there may be a problem with the book, try downloading it again.

Unless you can find something wrong fairly quickly I would contact Kindle Customer Services (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181468.html#msg1181468) and discuss it with them.


----------

